# Email from DirecTV.



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I received an email from DirecTv and it has this link in it about the R-15.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P3920006


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

It's pretty cool knowing that this forum had at least a hand in getting the majority of those features implemented.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Ya I got that email and was going to post about it this morning also. I guess thats one way of letting people know whats going on. Though that type of thing sent directly to the receiver would be more helpful


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

Bobman said:


> I received an email from DirecTv and it has this link in it about the R-15.
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P3920006


If you look at the button they show for the 30sec skip, i think thats the wrong button, it looks like the 10sec back button.


----------



## Phroz (Jul 3, 2006)

I got the email too...

It says:


> *New Features for the DIRECTV PLUS Receiver*
> Fast forward 30 seconds with one key press [...]


I looked at that for a second, and then thought to myself, "Since when is this new?". 



tonyc said:


> If you look at the button they show for the 30sec skip, i think thats the wrong button, it looks like the 10sec back button.


They actually have two different buttons depending on the remote... (sorry about the washout, but my camera is a little flash-happy in the mornings)


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Thats actually the button I have on my remote and I have had it since last november.


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

Phroz said:


> I got the email too...
> 
> It says:
> I looked at that for a second, and then thought to myself, "Since when is this new?".
> ...


I did not know there where two different buttons mine is the arrow pointing at the line


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

In a later revision of the RC23, they updated the graphic on the button.
The graphic on the RC32, is the clockwise arrow (IIRC)


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

The remote that came with my R15-300, made this past spring, is an arrow pointing to the line.

The remote supplied with my R15-500, made last fall, is the :30 jump arrow.

I find that curious.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> Ya I got that email and was going to post about it this morning also. I guess thats one way of letting people know whats going on. *Though that type of thing sent directly to the receiver would be more helpful*


Yes, helpful to BOTH customers and DTV*.

At the completion of an update a window, which the user must acknowledge**, should come up:

_Your DVR software has been updated. See "Menu-->Settings-->Setup-->Release Notes" for more info._

Then, under "Release Notes", there should be highlightable summary bullets, which if you select one, will you give you more detailed info on that bullet.

*Think of all the CSR calls they could have avoided like, "I can't find Find By", if there had been release notes that told that 'Find By' was changed to 'Search'.

**The window should have an "OK" response to dismiss the window (the default) and a "Go To Release Notes" response option to go directly to the release notes


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

This looks like a sheet that they should throw in with the R15 as supplement to the manual. It's good to know that they are at least making some atempt to let people know what they are changing.



rlambert7 said:


> Yes, helpful to BOTH customers and DTV*.
> 
> At the completion of an update a window, which the user must acknowledge**, should come up:
> 
> ...


Ah, good old UTV days. It was nice to come to the TV turn on the receiver and get prompted with a notice that there was an upgrade. Then you had the choice to read the message then or later if. If you selected later it you'd have to go to the messages screen and open a message there that would then tell you about the new features and show you screen shots of the new features. That would be nice if they start doing that with the R15 so the people who haven't found this site get to know this stuff too (and we wouldn't have to be checking the info page every day to see if we got the update).


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

skaeight said:


> It's pretty cool knowing that this forum had at least a hand in getting the majority of those features implemented.


I don't think we had a hand in any..with possible exception being 30 sec slip.

one and two touch records, mark and delete and slow motion were available out of the box from the start.

Noone ever asked for the adult channel fix, with excpetion of complaints about "channels i get" which still ahsn't been fixed.

This is just an updated webpage to finally stop giving a FAQ on the DTIVOs when you click on DirecTV PLus DVR.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Phroz said:


> I got the email too...
> 
> It says:
> I looked at that for a second, and then thought to myself, "Since when is this new?".


Since May or June, IIRC.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

Phroz said:


> ...I looked at that for a second, and then thought to myself, "Since when is this new?".


It's "new" for them [DTV] doing it [notifying us]. Since they've never told us what was "new", "new" is every new since the last several months...maybe since the last printing of the manual???


----------



## Phroz (Jul 3, 2006)

Ahh, I just assumed that feature had existed since the beginning. I just got my R15 the end of July and don't know where I'd be without it.


----------

